# Where do we send answers of the challenge of the month?



## Haris80cr (Mar 3, 2007)

HI ALL,
a very simple question...  
I have completed the challenge of the month, where do I send it?

thanks.


----------



## shajueasow (Mar 4, 2007)

CONGRATS.........
As said in the "challenge post":

Download and unzip marchallenge.zip. Return your completed worksheet to bill at mrexcel.com.


----------



## Haris80cr (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks i noticed that, but what is bill? is is a person? am email? English is not my native language. more help please...


----------



## dave3009 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Haris80cr

Send a Private message through to Bill.  Bill Jelen runs this site.  To send the message go to Private messages then send and address it to Bill.

Hope this helps


Dave


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill doesn't post his actual e-mail address to help keep the bots from grabbing it and selling it to the spammers.  So, to put it in terms we can all understand, it's: <ul>[*]=REPLACE("Bill at MrExcel.com",5,4,"@")[/list]


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 5, 2007)

Would that be the same guy as at:


```
=Substitute("Bill at MrExcel.com"," at ","@")
```

?


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 5, 2007)

Nope, that's a completely different chap.


----------



## Haris80cr (Mar 5, 2007)

*Thanks*

=CLEAN(IF("MONKEY"="monkey",LEFT(TEXT("Thanks","#.###.###.###,###")&REPLACE(" BUT YOU COMPLICATE THINGS",1,50,".")&SUBSTITUTE("FOR NO APARENT REASON","FOR NO APARENT REASON","I apperciate that.",1),50),""))


----------



## shajueasow (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Thanks*



> =CLEAN(IF("MONKEY"="monkey",LEFT(TEXT("Thanks","#.###.###.###,###")&REPLACE(" BUT YOU COMPLICATE THINGS",1,50,".")&SUBSTITUTE("FOR NO APARENT REASON","FOR NO APARENT REASON","I apperciate that.",1),50),""))



I think that is a very good way to say what you have to say in an excel site.....


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Thanks*



> =CLEAN(IF("MONKEY"="monkey",LEFT(TEXT("Thanks","#.###.###.###,###")&REPLACE(" BUT YOU COMPLICATE THINGS",1,50,".")&SUBSTITUTE("FOR NO APARENT REASON","FOR NO APARENT REASON","I apperciate that.",1),50),""))




Ahh, the _Trubinator_ strikes again!  Way to go Greg


----------



## starl (Mar 5, 2007)

Bill doesn't check his PMs here. It is strongly advised that if you want to enter the Challenge of the Month, you follow the instructions stated.
email it to bill - his address is in on the page, just replace the word "at" with the @ symbol.


----------



## respree (Mar 7, 2007)

Just curious.  Who is Bill?


----------



## starl (Mar 7, 2007)

MrExcel


----------



## respree (Mar 7, 2007)

You have a wonderful economy with words, Tracy.  

Any place where I can read more about him?


----------



## starl (Mar 7, 2007)

http://mrexcel.com/media.shtml


----------



## twinetwstr (Mar 7, 2007)

*Hope I did it right ...*

I did not send a private message through the mrexcel message board, I sent it thru Outlook to bill at.  It didn't bounce, am I safe?  I got no autoresponder ...

Van!!


----------



## starl (Mar 8, 2007)

likely you are, but I'll suggest to Bill that he might want to respond to the messages for sender piece of mind. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

